# your perfect shroomin spot ?



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

If you could make your perfect morel spot , what would it be ? Hillside, .. creek bottom ? Ash,.. elm , or poplar.....? North or south?. Or if you prefer another mushroom , or just a spot for overall activity... lets hear your thoughts, and happy hunting !!!


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like your fishing for tips rather then starting a topic. The perfect spot is where the shrooms are.


----------



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

Ive been on this forum for years now, dont need any tips , just thought you'd like to share your experiences, thought that was why we have these boards, otherwise just keep it to yourself noone wants your spots or anything like that! :evil:


----------



## bushman01 (May 1, 2014)

Well said Meg. Sadly, im better at finding snakes than shrooms this year.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well my perfect spot is one where I get tired from carrying my sack to the car.Unfortunately dont think its gona happen this year.


----------



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

Yea think my spots got frozen out this year ,easter weekend is usually the best near me but had rain and a killing frost that week before , so just waiting for july to find some chants. Want to find some oysters this year my wife cells them hickory jacks , never really looked for en myself, should be seeing some soon from what ive found.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@meigs, well I didn't mean it like you took it but now that you bash me and then you claim to be having a bad year when they are everywhere that I have looked in north, east, south and west Ohio and north Indiana new spots and regular then it again seems like your fishing for tips cause your not finding and besides that I answered your question so otherwise "keep it to your self" cause you asked the question then get upset with me for answering. Sure seems like a answer from what I read. Now if you don't think that "where the shrooms are" is the perfect spot description then.......


----------



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

Allright im sorry, where the shrooms are is definately the best spot .... just thought you'd like to share your greatest experience. ?. Ill go first ,three years ago went out on an all day hunt, had been finding a few here and there but nothing great,.. then was following the creek in a east to west bottom with alot of sycamore saw two dead elms , about 8in arround , found about 45 nice yellows!, so I guess for me and my experience , an east west bottom with moving water and mixed woods with small dead elms is good for me, didn't mean to "bash" anyone, if you dont want to disclose any info thats ok...my self I dont seek out morels, I hunt on my land and close by im glad your finding them everywhere im just glad the earth still supplies for me and my family.....


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Back in about 92 I stepped across a small stream and right in front of my foot was 9 huge yellows growing from the same base never seen that again.ended up finding a couple hundred in that area.no dead elms to be seen.Been back many times since.And only picked a few.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Hill side, no brambles/multifloral roses LOL maybe a babbling creek near by and NO NEIGHBORS! My best spot has houses all around it.  people always spot me and follow me around. I am too nice to be mean to them tho.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Also, a spot that produces all types of morels and many other mushrooms that are edible.


----------

